# [HELP!!] Sono disperato con gnome-power-manager

## starise

Ragazzi, sono disperato.

Ho cambiato 3 kernel in 2 giorni (adesso sto usando tuxonice-sources), configurato e riconfigurato. Emerso e ri-emerso mezzo 'mondo', cercato e ricercato su internet, ma non riesco a risolvere il mio problema.. che per l'uso che faccio io del PC è gravissimo! g-p-m (gnome-power-manager) non mi funziona correttamente e oltre a non avvertirmi se la mia batteria è scarica, non effettua il suspend o lo shutdown quando il livello di carica è critico. Accade quindi che il sistema si spegne perchè la batteria è scarica con relativi problemi (perdita del lavoro e problemi di filesystem al riavvio)

Non riesco a capire da cosa dipende, se da Dbus, da Hal o dallo stesso g-p-m, fatto sta che per me è una funzione fondamentale visto che uso molto il portatile e da gennaio soprattutto, che sarò spesso all'università, avrò bisogno di sapere quando la batteria è in scaricamento e che il notebook mi vada in sospensione quando la carica è critica.

Se avete lo stesso problema o solamente una vaga idea di quello che mi accade vi prego di dirmelo. Posso fare tutte le prove che volete!

PS: Ho aperto anche questo bug-report dove potete trovare altre info: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=202954

----------

## Peach

domanda banale: seguito la guida al risparmio energetico?

seconda domanda: è un problema del DE? (immagino usi gnome). Provato a passare ad unstable? oppure ci sei già?

più info pls!

----------

## koma

Consiglio spassionato usa il "vecchio" sources di gentoo (suspend2) i tuxonice a mio avviso non funzionano troppo bene. Non spengono etc etc..

----------

## starise

 *Peach wrote:*   

> domanda banale: seguito la guida al risparmio energetico?
> 
> seconda domanda: è un problema del DE? (immagino usi gnome). Provato a passare ad unstable? oppure ci sei già?

  Ho seguito la guida al risparmio energetico passo per passo! Uso gnome stable v. 2.20.1

 *koma wrote:*   

> Consiglio spassionato usa il "vecchio" sources di gentoo (suspend2) i tuxonice a mio avviso non funzionano troppo bene. Non spengono etc etc..

  Sono passato ai tuxonice perchè il vecchio suspend2 mi dava lo stesso problema in oggetto!

Comunque non riesco proprio a risolvere!  :Sad: 

----------

## ashlar

anche a me gnome-power-manager non riesce più a fare l'hibernate o la suspende. Ricompilandolo ho notato il seguente messaggio:

 *Quote:*   

> * You will need the masked pam_console to be able to
> 
> * suspend/hibernate, or you will need to:
> 
> * touch /var/run/console/<USERNAME>
> ...

 

Ho pensato di fare un piccolo script da far partire all'avvio che esegue il comando consigliato. Secondo voi c'è un metodo più elegante per poterlo far andare senza trucchi?

P.S. nel mio caso la cartella /var/run/console/ non esiste... c'è una spiegazione?

----------

## ashlar

se da root lancio il comando hibernate funziona senza problemi e pure il resume però non posso ne hibernare ne sospendere il mio notebook clickand ocon il tasto del mouse sull'icona di gnome-power-manager.

Inoltre proprio non riesco a capire come mai non ho la cartella /var/run/console...

P.S. 

Ho seguito di nuovo la guida http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Software_Suspend_v2#Using_gnome-power-manager e adesso tutto funziona, penso che principalmente sia stato merito della parte che spiega come cambiare i due script:

/usr/lib/hal/scripts/hal-system-power-hibernate

/usr/lib/hal/scripts/hal-system-power-suspend

----------

